# New clutch



## Saxonmalone (Jul 19, 2011)

Ive noticed Scooby Dew and Eazy have had 3 normal greys, 3 pearls, and 2 lutinos. 1 st clutch ng, p, l / 2nd cluctch ng, p / 3rd clutch ng, p , l
Heres some pictures of there third clutch I just took these today. I love these little cutees, its gonna be sooooo hard to sell them haha


----------



## Saxonmalone (Jul 19, 2011)

open pictures up in new tab to see better view


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

They are soo cute
Mine will be hatching soon


----------



## Saxonmalone (Jul 19, 2011)

Cant wait to see your pics


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Saxonmalone said:


> Cant wait to see your pics


Thank you
Hopefully 😉


----------



## xoxsarahxox (Dec 13, 2010)

They are all gorgeous!!! I especially love the whiteface pearl!! such cuties!!!!


----------



## JennyLynn (Feb 13, 2012)

sweet babies, it would be hard to sell them


----------



## nassrah (Feb 27, 2012)

Theyre adorable.I wouldnt be able to part from them,no way ! X x


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

SO CUTE!!!!!


----------



## Infinity (Oct 17, 2012)

Talk about taste the rainbow what a unique clutch!


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

I am confused sorry. Your birds had 3 clutches in a row?


----------



## Hecken (Dec 23, 2012)

Ahhh, why do you have to be in America?! That second one is BEAUTIFUL!


----------



## Saxonmalone (Jul 19, 2011)

No this is there third clutch. But they always have the same three mutations in each clutch


----------



## Erinsmom (Sep 7, 2012)

Saxonmalone said:


> No this is there third clutch. But they always have the same three mutations in each clutch



Ah I get it. yeah mine pr Frosty and Annie only have 3 and seem to have the same mutations each time. One pearl.....one pearl pied....and one pearl Lutino. its even weirder as they seem to have same personality traits of their doppelganger too....do you notice that?


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

They are gorgeous  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------

